# were your rats affectionate right away or did they grow into it?



## vinigrette (May 4, 2011)

Hi there! I've had my two boys for about a month now and they're great, but they are not affectionate (do not groom or lick me). They are about 10 weeks old and were handled/socialized properly since birth. They're not scared of me, they seek attention and go on my shoulder, but they don't stay still to be petted unless they are sleepy.

I am wondering what your experiences have been. Did your rats give licks or kisses when they were young, or is it something they started doing at some later time?


----------



## pieandblue16 (May 2, 2011)

i think they are still a little too young and hyper to notice you. when they start settling down as they get older they may make more an effort to treat you with kisses and snuggles


----------



## renegaderob18 (Apr 7, 2011)

When my rat had babies they never did all the affection til months later. Can't remember how old they were, but as young rats they have a lot to experience and explore, so just give it time and they will settle down.


----------



## Qku. (Apr 29, 2011)

Oh my, no. My first rat was a 2-3 month old rat I took in from someone who couldn't care for her anymore. She was a pet store rat, but it's a decent pet store and the rats are generally okay-handled. This girl didn't treat her rat well though, and now, more than half a year later Foelie still isn't very affectionate and has never 'groomed' me. She does stay still to be petted when she wants to though.
Mar, on the other hand, came from the same petstore and has groomed and licked me from day 1, she was about 10 weeks too. She even brushed my teeth once by accident when I was smiling at her  She doesn't stay still to be petted though, unless she is indeed sleepy. It might just be part of their own personality, I think. Rats with a lot of energy (young rats) generally don't really stay still very well.


----------



## nakoda10 (May 4, 2011)

I just got my 2 males a few days ago. they arent licking or grooming me. they do seem to know me pretty well tho. i try to have them out atleast 3 times a day and feed them a lil by hand. they still grab the food and run away tho. 

tonic loves to be out of the cage. gins still unsure. do u put ur arm in the cage and try playing with them? mine seem to like when i do it, they run around fallowing me then start to climb my arm.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Some rats will lick and groom, others won't. If they do give you a random lick then its even more precious  Right now you have 10 week old boys...crazy, active happy and discovering the world with You in it.  I wouldn't worry about it at all.


----------



## Buddy (Mar 13, 2011)

I think it just depends. All my boys were from pet shops. (I know, I'm a horrible person. xD) 

Anyway my younger boys didn't want me to hold them but enjoyed pets, and they didn't show any affection towards me. 

My older male Lou however showed that he wanted human companionship from day one. (I got them all around the same time, Lou was a feeder for snakes.) He would groom my hands and allow me to hold and snuggle him.

About a month and half of owning the boys Templeton (my youngest) likes to go into my mouth to drink my saliva. Which is really gross. XD He does it to my dog too. Yuck. Oscar, my middle one does not enjoy my company at all. I can pet him and he'll tolerate it but if I'm sitting down with them he will not go ANYWHERE near me for the most part. Unless he wants a better view he'll jump on my shoulder or climb on my head. 

Templeton and Lou are my snugglepusses and enjoy my company and seek it out.

I suppose it's just a matter of how use to you they are, if they WANT the companionship, and of course their personality.


----------



## Kinsey (Jun 14, 2009)

When I first got my squihiest rat, Romeo, he was just like that. He would run and run and run and run and occasionally say hi to me, then explore some more.

Now, this is him-










I think it's mostly age. I would spend time with your young ones a lot, just be with them and give them snacks and talk to them. Let them climb on you, and pet them gently if they sit still.


----------



## Critter Aficionado (Jan 30, 2011)

The girls were affectionate (though more interested in running around than cuddling for long once they settled in) right away. Bo was skittish at first and took a week or so to become more affectionate. Helios isn't really what I'd call affectionate, he doesn't cuddle so much, doesn't "give kisses"/groom us, and when he's out exploring we only exist as furniture. Emile came to us social and will cuddle and groom but also really likes to explore, Ratticus is still shy and not affectionate because he's still a little unsure of people (his former family reports that when she got him as a baby he was absolutely petrified of humans and any human contact and it's taken him this long to be more comfortable with people).


----------



## ratsrulesok (May 30, 2011)

They definately grew into it and alot of hand feeding helped to it does seem to take forever for new rats to learn to trust you I know trust me on this but if you hand feed, try wearing a jumper they can run round in close to your body and scent and in time they will learn they can get treats and fun ply time with you and come running to the front of the cage.


----------

